
Brewr.io source code released - thebillkidy
https://github.com/thebillkidy/Brewr-Site/blob/master/README.md
======
gregmac
You should probably post a license with the project (as really, you always
should with any source code you post).

The closest thing you have is:

> I hope that someone else willl pick it up and eventually transform it in a
> startup. I however do hope that once this happens I will get to see credits
> towards me for the initial idea.

[http://choosealicense.com/](http://choosealicense.com/) is a good starting
point, if you're unsure.

~~~
thebillkidy
Thanks!

------
sly010
There was bowery.io, they even raised money, they seemingly disappeared [1].

There is also the nix-shell tool from Nix [2] which work great for python,
haskell and golang (at least on Linux) but can get very hairy for node and
ruby (not only Nix's fault).

I am also working on Pipez [3], which tries to solve a similar problem for
frontend development.

[1] [http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/21/bowery-io-wants-to-
configu...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/21/bowery-io-wants-to-configure-
your-web-developers-work-environment-in-30-seconds/)

[2] [http://nixos.org/](http://nixos.org/)

[3] [http://pipez.io/blog/1-tool-hell.html](http://pipez.io/blog/1-tool-
hell.html)

~~~
SPD-13
I'm a FoaF of one of the founders of bowery -- If the word of mouth is true
they got bought out by Google and I assume integrated into one of their
projects.

------
drinchev
This is cool, I'm eager to try out and take some ideas.

As a New Year's resolution I tried to improve my dev environment and in
January, I created a big yeoman generator for making most of my time consuming
tasks trivial, like :

1\. Creating a remote repo ;

2\. Configuring CI ;

3\. Generating project boilerplate files ;

4\. etc ...

Doing this with yeoman has it's limits and seems hardly maintainable.

------
webo
I didn't know this exsited.

Tools like Vagrant and Docker are great when working on a per-repository basis
but I have not found a good solution to install/sync dev environments globally
which sounds exactly like what brewr did.

Does anybody know of any simplish solutions to accomplish something like this?

~~~
thebillkidy
Docker will be coming out with a solution for this pretty soon

~~~
Slix
Do you have any details about this? It sounds interesting.

~~~
thebillkidy
[https://goto.docker.com/try-universal-control-
plane.html](https://goto.docker.com/try-universal-control-plane.html)

------
frenchie4111
This is a cool idea. Who is working on it? Email me at mdl0394 at gmail.com

------
wereHamster
How does it compare to defining projects in boxen (or puppet)?

~~~
thebillkidy
This project was meant for upper management, as in a company decides on a
project and the developers can instantly get to work. See of it as local
development environment. It is also easy to be deleted and removed from the
system so that a system stays as clean as possible.

The main vision was that a developer should be set up within minutes and be
able to receive updates when an environment changes it's configuration.

I had some more ideas planned, such as work statistics for project management
and deployment to production environments.

~~~
wereHamster
I can do that with boxen alright: create a project manifest, define where the
source is (git repo), what the dependencies are (node version, database
server), nginx configuration for the local environment (a foo.dev domain which
automatically proxies to the project's web server) etc.

I doubt the upper management can set up these things, they can say that they
want to start a new project X, but how exactly the dev environment will look
should be, IMO, in the hands of engineers. Lots of technical decisions to be
made there.

I do like the UI though.

~~~
thebillkidy
Many of these decisions would be done through a Beta if I had released it. I
did however put a lot of thought into it but after seeing some interesting
sign ups from specific companies I decided that a beta would be the way to go.

However, the project was terminated due to the lack of time / financials.

~~~
frenchie4111
You sure your not just trying to refuge a failed startup and get some good
press out of it?

